

US east coast may face prolonged power outages - anigbrowl
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203335504578086914191695142.html?mod=WSJ_hps_LEFTTopStories

======
anigbrowl
<http://google.org/crisismap/2012-sandy> has realtime data on the progress of
the storm. It's expected to be especially devastating because of both
additional weather systems in its path, and because the full moon means tides
are at their monthly height. If utility tunnels under Manhattan flood then NYC
may be 'offline' for several days, if not longer, even though the city is not
in the direct path of the storm.

